# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Wan-Bissaka rời khỏi đội tuyển Anh với vấn đề trở lại

## mrbarley

Hậu vệ Aaron Wan-Bissaka của Manchester United đã rút khỏi đội tuyển Anh trong vòng loại Euro 2020 trong tháng này với Bulgaria và Kosovo với một vấn đề trở lại, FA cho biết hôm thứ ba.

Theo https://top10bookie.com/w88top/ Wan-Bissaka, 21 tuổi, nằm trong số bốn cầu thủ chưa được khai thác được gọi bởi ông chủ Gareth Southgate của Anh cùng với Tyrone Mings, James Maddison và Mason Mount.



Nhưng hậu vệ phải sẽ phải chờ lâu hơn để ra mắt:

"Aaron Wan-Bissaka đã rút khỏi đội tuyển Anh. Hậu vệ phải của Manchester United đã trở lại câu lạc bộ của anh ấy do vấn đề trở lại", FA nói trong một tuyên bố.

"Với Trent Alexander-Arnold và Kieran Trippier đã được đưa vào đội hình 24 người của Gareth Southgate, không có sự thay thế nào được lên kế hoạch."

Wan-Bissaka chuyển từ Crystal Palace sang United trong mùa giải gần nhất và Southgate đã nói rằng anh rất ấn tượng với cách người chơi xử lý công tắc đó đã bắt đầu cả bốn trận đấu ở Premier League mùa này.

Anh ấy là một phần của đội tuyển Anh tại Giải vô địch U21 châu Âu vào mùa hè.

Anh tiếp Bulgaria tại Wembley vào ngày 7 tháng 9 và Kosovo tại sân vận động St Mary của Southampton ba ngày sau đó.

----------

